# Off To Virginia!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well my daughter is Graduating High School and is of to Virginia Tech...Pre-Law....Sheesh!

Anyway, myself and my parent are taking the Outback and we're south bound and down! We'll spend a week in Virginia Beach before heading back up. This is the second Loooong trip I have taken in the Outback.

I am looking forward to it!

Eric


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Well my daughter is Graduating High School and is of to Virginia Tech...Pre-Law....Sheesh!
> 
> Anyway, myself and my parent are taking the Outback and we're south bound and down! We'll spend a week in Virginia Beach before heading back up. This is the second Loooong trip I have taken in the Outback.
> 
> ...


Have a great trip. Hopefully, there will not be thunderstorms in the area like this past weekend. We had some NASTY wind and rain. You never know with this time of year.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Well my daughter is Graduating High School and is of to Virginia Tech...Pre-Law....Sheesh!
> 
> Anyway, myself and my parent are taking the Outback and we're south bound and down! We'll spend a week in Virginia Beach before heading back up. This is the second Loooong trip I have taken in the Outback.
> 
> ...


 Are you going to the statepark?

Make sure you have your tote tank becuse they don't have any full hook ups but they do have good water presssure. The one we had was close to the beach but in sand and I needed my 4 wheel drive to put the outback in and out. Very nice park overall. Check out the park activities if you have kids with you (other than your graduating daughter)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Conrats, Eric. To you and your daughter. A right or passage, indeed.

We'll see ya' Wednesday and raise a toast to 'Safe Travels".


----------



## skinpuppi (May 28, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Well my daughter is Graduating High School and is of to Virginia Tech...Pre-Law....Sheesh!
> 
> Anyway, myself and my parent are taking the Outback and we're south bound and down! We'll spend a week in Virginia Beach before heading back up. This is the second Loooong trip I have taken in the Outback.
> 
> ...


Eric,

A nice place to camp at just before you head over the Cheaspeake Bay Bridge Tunnel is called Cherrystone Camp Resort. My family and I just stayed there this weekend and we had a blast. There is plenty to do from fishing, swimming, boating, and mini golf and you are right on the Chesapeake Bay and the view is gorgeous! Have a safe trip!


----------



## skinpuppi (May 28, 2008)

OutbackPM said:


> Well my daughter is Graduating High School and is of to Virginia Tech...Pre-Law....Sheesh!
> 
> Anyway, myself and my parent are taking the Outback and we're south bound and down! We'll spend a week in Virginia Beach before heading back up. This is the second Loooong trip I have taken in the Outback.
> 
> ...


 Are you going to the statepark?

Make sure you have your tote tank becuse they don't have any full hook ups but they do have good water presssure. The one we had was close to the beach but in sand and I needed my 4 wheel drive to put the outback in and out. Very nice park overall. Check out the park activities if you have kids with you (other than your graduating daughter)
[/quote]

I think you are refering to Kiptopeak State Park...I would recommend Cherrystone which is right down the road. They are actually have a chocolate festival this weekend!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Eric,
They sure grow up fast don't they??
You must be feeling both







and







all at the same time. 
Have a safe trip and enjoy the time with your parents and your daughter


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to our state, its not a bad place to hang out!


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to VA !!!!









Congrats on your DD going to tech..........that is a great accomplishment!!!
















If you are staying at Kiptopeake they do have a few full hookups. They are one of two state parks that have full hookups in the state.

If you can stay at Cherrystone. It is an awesome campground. We are staying there from June 27th to July 7th. They have a great fireworks show each year. We are also staying there the weekend of Oct 18th for one of there Holloween weekends............another great time!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am staying at the FAMCAMP on Naval Air Station Oceana. I was stationed in Norfolk and Virginia Beach for a great portion of my 21 years in the Navy. Sooo I'll be off to Joe's Crab Shack, Waterside in Norfolk, Some fishing with my son, maybe a run down to Currituck, who knows.

I appreciate all the input.

One thing is for sure, my daughter is Graduating in Portsmouth...There is no way in H*** I am going to go back and forth over the CBBT again and again! Ain't doin' it!

But just as a side note, the Famcamp is off the base, no military ID needed, so any of you Virginia Outbackers wanna see what an Outbacker from North of the Mason Dixon line looks like, come on over! I think I will be the only 31RQS in the place! I'll show you how us Northern folk do it!

Unless I melt first. Then all bets are off.

See ya in a week!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Conrats, Eric. To you and your daughter. A right or passage, indeed.
> 
> We'll see ya' Wednesday and raise a toast to 'Safe Travels".


I am looking forward to it Wolfie! When you and Kath are around, a good time is a sure bet! I still have one Bassalope left and three frosty mugs! I'll be raisin' a glass with ya! See ya wednesday!

P.S. Got your PM. Was too busy to respond the way I wanted to. Talk about it Wednesday....Beer! Gods true intention for Barley and Hops!

Me


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the extend camping trip!!


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a nice time. Holiday travel L park is nice. Super sites are awesome. You want some ggod seafood go to Watermans at the ocean front. Joes crab shack is well....blah.IMHO. Congrats on graduation.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Eat a few crabcakes for me while your there. James


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

It's only going to be 101* here today. He should have a great time in the scorching humidity. Hope the A/C has been serviced recently.
Sorry Eric!
Darlene


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> It's only going to be 101* here today. He should have a great time in the scorching humidity. Hope the A/C has been serviced recently.
> Sorry Eric!
> Darlene


Yeah, this is the weather I was wishing for this past winter. I'd better be careful what I wish for. 
Welcome back egregg57 hope you enjoy your return visit to the Old Dominion. Take in Waterside good while you're there, they're talking about tearing it down.







At least at Joe's you can watch the wait staff do the Hustle.







Congrats to you and your daughter.

Brad


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

How close is Cherrystone from VA Beach?



skinpuppi said:


> Well my daughter is Graduating High School and is of to Virginia Tech...Pre-Law....Sheesh!
> 
> Anyway, myself and my parent are taking the Outback and we're south bound and down! We'll spend a week in Virginia Beach before heading back up. This is the second Loooong trip I have taken in the Outback.
> 
> ...


Eric,

A nice place to camp at just before you head over the Cheaspeake Bay Bridge Tunnel is called Cherrystone Camp Resort. My family and I just stayed there this weekend and we had a blast. There is plenty to do from fishing, swimming, boating, and mini golf and you are right on the Chesapeake Bay and the view is gorgeous! Have a safe trip!
[/quote]


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Cherrystone is barely 10 min on the Eastern Shore side of the water. Once you cross over onto the other side, you will be in Virginia Beach along Shore Drive. The oceanfront and boardwalk is probably 30 min (less in terms of miles, but you have stop and go traffic although a very nice ride)


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

And you have to pay toll to the troll.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Each time you cross the ches bay bridge tunnel.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

When you cross look out over the bay.......I've fished all over the bay....its beautiful.







I miss fishing and my boat.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

well, we made it! what a trip so far! I spent a bunch of years down here. it has grown so much. much busier, same traffic and back ups. the rolling suite has been a refuge. with temps in the 100's, we are thankful for the A/C. the outback has struggled with the heat and us too. my parents are in their 70's and the heat wears them down quickly. My F250 has performed like a champ. large busses and trucks do not phase it. gas mileage is what it is, the V10 hums along merrily. I appreciate all the input from everyone. I did find out that Waterside in Norfolk is on the chopping block as was mentioned. being a prime piece of real estate and no longer pulling in what it used to has kinda sealed the deal. The 2 sky scrapers on Princess Anne is a real surprise. Virginia beach is now so big.... I feel for anyone not familiar with the area. I have enjoyed the trip so far. but would much rather be parked in the White Mountains of New Hampshire over looking moores pond at Chocorua Camping village. There's no place like home. From Old DominionEric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

n2striper said:


> When you cross look out over the bay.......I've fished all over the bay....its beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am taking my son fishing thursday. I'll drop a line into the bay for you! I remember many times looking to see the Elizabeth River bouy from one of the few ships I served on. It meant home was near. The Chesapeake Bay will always have a warm spot in my heart for it.Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Eric,

It's nice to hear from you...it sure has been alot quieter around here without you. Glad you made it safely to your destination.
Enjoy the time with your family and check in whenever you can


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> It's nice to hear from you...it sure has been alot quieter around here without you. Glad you made it safely to your destination.
> Enjoy the time with your family and check in whenever you can


 Thanks dawn, Its been tough trying to post from my Treo Cell phone. but I am tryng!PS... I miss Wolfie... Outbackerman


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, so this campground is before the bay bridge?? That would get expensive for a few trips across to VA Beach.. I looked it up on the net and it looks like a really nice cg though..


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

brenda said:


> Oh, so this campground is before the bay bridge?? That would get expensive for a few trips across to VA Beach.. I looked it up on the net and it looks like a really nice cg though..


 I am on the Naval Base at Oceana. its nothing special but its got power, water, cable, and septic. plus I get to watch the planes!Eric


----------

